#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Papers from Onepetro.org  for Free..  just mail me the link of paper

## 4petroeng

hello  guys.

this is my first post on forum.

*if any one of you guys wanted paper from onpetro.org  ([link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) , then just send me the link of the paper i will download for you*

i will try my best to help you guys.

but have some patience.. 



mail me only link of the paper.. please don;t just send the name.. because it will consume more time..

just mail me link like this  :: hxxp://www.onepetro.org/mslib/app/Preview.do?paperNumber=SPE-152066-PA&societyCode=SPESee More: Papers from Onepetro.org  for Free..  just mail me the link of paper

----------


## improud2b

good ...

 :Smug:  :Smug:  :Eagerness:

----------


## 4petroeng

my E-mail ID -->  4petroeng@gmail.com

so don't hesitate.. i will provide paper as long as i have access to onepetro.

feel free to ask for paper..

----------


## Petrol4

hello friend
 hxxp://www.onepetro.org/mslib/app/Preview.do?paperNumber=00009723&societyCode=SPE

----------


## Jontra

Hello everyone
That very good idea..your proposal or offer is commendable. I had some experience with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] when I was writing my master's graduate work.That is very good site, have lots of useful materials. But unfortunately I have to go on college every time I want to download some paper  :Smile: .
I hope this will help someone who is in the same or similar situation that i was.

Cheers

----------


## improud2b

yes.. onepetro is really good ..

u will get all the material and paper u need..

----------


## gion_ro40

Please send me the paper:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank,

----------


## orbawy

Please send :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## vanket

Please send:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks!

----------


## 4petroeng

hello guys..

paper u requested on this post (page)have been upload on this link.. so download your paper ..

hxxps://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B2Dse6jpDWGIclpIeVlUajV6aGs/edit?usp=sharing 

and if  u guys mail me at 4petroeng@gmail.com  .. and ask for paper ..it will be good for me.. it will be fast process..

in case i have forgot to give paper to anyone.. kindly mail me.. ans send your paper link


regards

----------


## pank27

please give me the following paper

Title	ANALYZING WELL PERFORMANCE XII
Document ID 	9750-MS
Authors	McCoy, James N., Echometer Company urgent please

----------


## improud2b

you can find all the papers.. requested here in this one link

hxxps://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B2Dse6jpDWGIclpIeVlUajV6aGs/edit?usp=sharing

----------


## improud2b

pank27



here is ur paper

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Papers from Onepetro.org  for Free..  just mail me the link of paper

----------


## mo4b

Hi, 

Could you please send these papers -

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## vanket

Thank you very much! and I need this paper also:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance!

----------


## 4petroeng

@Vanket  .. find your paper here..  your paper number is  00036448

hxtps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2Dse6jpDWGIclpIeVlUajV6aGs&usp=sha  ring

----------


## improud2b

hey.. Vanket . .. find u r paper here...

your paper number is 00036448

hxtps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2Dse6jpDWGIclpIeVlUajV6aGs&usp=sha  ring

----------


## vanket

You're amazing! Thank you very very much improud2b! I hope this will keep up!

----------


## vanket

Hi! I need another paper again..  Here is the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Thanks again!

----------


## orbawy

Please send me this paper:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## improud2b

hey guys.. here is your paper..

vanket-40-125.pdf

orbawy-OTC-21188-MS-P.pdf


check this link

hxtps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2Dse6jpDWGIclpIeVlUajV6aGs&usp=sha  ring

enjoy
Regards
Happy reading.. :P

----------


## himansh1990

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please send this paper, thank you

----------


## hasankhani

Hi all  :Smile: 
please send:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hasankhani

Hi all
please send
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks in advance

----------


## bond07

Please help me with this paper:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Papers from Onepetro.org  for Free..  just mail me the link of paper

----------


## bond07

and these also:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

you can send all four (4) of the to my email : lotus4lyf@yahoo.com

----------


## improud2b

hey.. BOND

here is your paper..


hxtps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2Dse6jpDWGIclpIeVlUajV6aGs&usp=sha  ring 


download the paper u want..

SPE-114854-PA-P

SPE-110360-MS-P

SPE-128348-MS

00077425


download these papers. from above link

----------


## bond07

Thanks for the papers.....

----------


## CFCMELODY

@4petroeng thanks alot...I am currently on some research studies in Nigeria...I will mail some links soon please do well to attend to them...THANKS IN MILLIONS

----------


## hossain

Dear improud2b

could you please get these papers for me:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


I appreciate your help very much

----------


## hossain

Dear improud2b
Could you please dl these papers for me:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I appreciate your help very much

----------


## johnhenry1

i would be grateful if i can get this paper
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orbawy

Please help me with these papers:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance

----------


## sumon emam

I need the following:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.........

----------


## vanket

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

can you help me with this paper? Thanks!

----------


## vanket

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

can you help me with this paper? Thanks!

----------


## diegomogli

Hello friend!
Can you upload this one? Thanks in davance...


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Papers from Onepetro.org  for Free..  just mail me the link of paper

----------


## ALFRE01

Brother, can you share the following papers?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## selmagis

Expired

----------


## bond07

Please kindly help me with these papers:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## orbawy

can you share the following papers?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## orbawy

can you share the following papers?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## selmagis

> can you share the following papers?
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Expired.

----------


## bond07

> Please kindly help me with these papers:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Received...thanks

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## orbawy

can you share the following papers?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## whatever*

Hi

I need journal from link below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you for your help

my email:whatever_4ever82@yahoo.com

----------


## Usama Sabir

Hey, can you send me the following paper at usama.sabir@hotmail.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Appreciate your response.

----------


## DangTruong1111

hi friend
can u help me some IDs
SPWLA-1972-F
SPE-26277-PA
SPE-18163-PA 
SPE-1231-G
WPC-8427
WPC-6423
SPWLA-2012-066
SPE-22862-MS
my mail: nguyendangtruong1111@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## gustavoarquimedes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is my paper please.. Thanks in advanceSee More: Papers from Onepetro.org  for Free..  just mail me the link of paper

----------


## zicksv1896

Hi guy,

I saw you on Egpet.net forum. I also one of member of this forum and working on petroleum industry. You said you can help people to download SPE paper for free, I really approciate to know that. Now i have some paper which need to read for my research so hope you can help me download. Here is links:

1. Sand Retention Testing: The More You Do, the Worse It Gets

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. New Sand Retention Test Setup Exhibits No Plugging Tendencies With Various Screen Types Using Non-uniform Test Sand

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3. An Investigation of Sand Retention Testing With a View To Developing Better Guidelines for Screen Selection

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thank you so much and hope to see your reply soon

----------


## shm8324

please share

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


my mail id is shm8324@gmail.com

----------


## ahmed fayyaz

Dear Sir,

I need following article.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed fayyaz

I need following









> Dear Sir,
> 
> I need following article.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## puponediilary

Please share the following article

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## enghanib

dear sir
First ,thanks for your offer
it will be very nice if you could assist me for this paper thanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my mail is enghanib@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## maxjuli

please...I need this paper

hxxps://www.onepetro.org/journal-paper/SPWLA-1988-v29n4a2?sort=&start=0&q=jorge+gualdron&from_year=&  peer_reviewed=&published_between=&fromSearchResult  s=true&to_year=&rows=25#

----------

